# Equafleece Suit - what size did you buy?



## KJP

Hi

What size Equafleece do you have for your Cockapoo?

I've bought the smallest suit size but it seems too small and Lola's only 16 weeks old.


----------



## kendal

You are better leaveing it till yoy think she is fully grown. For the price you wont get the use out of it if you order one for het now. 

they have a section on how to mesure your dog. my girls have the 18-20


----------



## Marzi

Kiki has the 18-20 one - it is a little loose on her, but frankly if it was smaller it would be too small! She is very happy wearing it and it is fairly easy to get on her.


----------



## colpa110

Betty is a smallish Cockapoo ( 7.8kgs) as she is a toy mix. 18-20 is perfect on her.


----------



## Von

Meadow is in an 18-20, she weighs around 6.9 kg at almost 6 months. She may or may not grow out of this one, but as it's a bit loose I'm hoping it will see her through the winter at least.

Jenna our other cockapoo is fully grown now (i hope! she had an unexpected growth spurt at 18 months) and weighs just under 15kg,she is in a 24".


----------



## Hfd

Billy has the 18 - 20" too. He is fully grown at 14.5" and around 9.5kg. 
They told us we could exchange if we found it didn't fit.
H x


----------



## lady amanda

I really do need to get one of these for my Lady bug....I keep trying all of these different coats to keep her warm, and they just don't cut it....one day for sure I will be getting one


----------



## designsbyisis

Dexter is 10kg and I've just got him the 22" slim one


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## sugerlump

hay girls ,,how about some pix of your sweetys in those coats, i would really like to see them ok ..lumpy


----------



## Hfd

A couple of Billy - he loves his!
H x


----------



## Marzi

Kiki has the lurid pink equafleece to wear when we are out on our morning walk and it is dark and wet... It is brilliant, it keeps her largely dry and I can see her! However she also has a dark green one for day time walks!!


----------



## Sarette

Max is around 12kgs and wears a 22" dog suit


----------



## sugerlump

they are really nice i will have to keep them in mind ...Lumpy


----------

